# 350G Riparium - 6 months growth



## DanConnor (Apr 12, 2009)

Looking pretty decent


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I am not seeing any pictures, if that was the intent


----------



## DanConnor (Apr 12, 2009)

Nothing? That's weird. I'll try again.


----------



## DanConnor (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## DanConnor (Apr 12, 2009)

did that work? Uploaded to a different server.


----------



## Red Beard (Nov 4, 2015)

I can see the pic! Cool viv and I like your circulation duct work.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

That’s some beautiful growth to be sure.


----------



## tropfrog (Sep 6, 2018)

I also like the circulation solution. Can you post a picture of how the fan is mounted?

Br
Magnus


----------



## DanConnor (Apr 12, 2009)

It is an inline fan- one on each side. 










I used this one. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075333HWM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Produces a mild turnover of air very unobtrusively. I recently added a small 2" fan on the inside to keep the glass clearer.


----------



## DanConnor (Apr 12, 2009)

Original hardscape


----------



## Llama (Dec 18, 2011)

This looks incredible! What is the mossy plant growing all over everything? Love the begonias too.


----------



## DanConnor (Apr 12, 2009)

Its just the invasive greenhouse moss that comes in with orchids etc. No idea on the ID. I'm actually thinking if trying to remove a bunch so other plants have a chance. 

Really love the begonias- I have 5 species; all from mountain orchids.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Now that's worth seeing!


----------



## DTB (Apr 29, 2018)

Wow! This looks amazing, I am so jealous!! Are the begonias Angel Wing? I wanted to add a few to my tank but was afraid they would grow too large. Also, does the duct system draw the air from somewhere else in the tank or from outside the tank between the 2 fans? Beautiful work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanConnor (Apr 12, 2009)

The begonia there that looks biggest is Begonia chlorosticta
https://www.mountainorchids.com/product/begonia-chlorosticta-green-form

The one with all the white flowers is Begonia baik

The fans both pull from one end inside, and blow out on the other end. From outside the vivarium would be too much dry air.


----------



## connorology (Oct 6, 2018)

Very nice. Is that a tillandsia up at the top left?


----------



## Tomheaser (Aug 28, 2018)

Very nice do you plan on putting any frogs in


----------



## Kpribbit (Jul 10, 2015)

Crazy cool!


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice! What calls this thing home?


----------



## Diesel (Jul 31, 2017)

Just AMAZING!


----------



## Formosa (Nov 26, 2018)

Very nicely made, like your design. Did the moss just fill in the cracks between the wood on its own?


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

That's really something...
I love the hardscape design as much as the grown in jungle!


----------



## Aholbrook (Nov 22, 2018)

Wow very nice!


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Awsome! It has come a really long way in only six months! That moss growth is spectacular. Thanks for sharing your ventilation.


----------



## Sleeping Frog (Mar 30, 2015)

Superb (and rare!) begonia species. Chlorosticta, fulvovillosa and baik, all some of my favorites.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

This is awesome. I really like the air circulation setup and the simple lighting solution as well. Do you have some kind of special fan rated for wet conditions?

That is some of the best terrarium moss growth I've ever seen. Stunning _Begonia_, too. It would be cool to get some more ferns and different kinds of mosses established in there.

Are you adding livestock, or is this just a plant display? Some little nano fish could be neat for the underwater portion. 

Technically, this is more like a paludarium, or a vivarium with a water feature. A riparium is a bit different.


----------

